# Moss'gumi



## Graeme Edwards (18 May 2009)

Heres a little something.

I love nature and love to surround my self by it, so heres one of the things I have in my home. 
You will all be wanting to do the same, im sure of it. But I was first  8)   













Cheers.


----------



## Nelson (18 May 2009)

wow....bonsai without the tree....looks great


----------



## Garuf (18 May 2009)

Very nice!
You're not first though, I remember seeing these for sale in bridgemere garden centre when I was last there.


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 May 2009)

Looks like it has recovered well from Georges "modifications" on Saturday night   

Tony


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 May 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> Looks like it has recovered well from Georges "modifications" on Saturday night
> 
> Tony



This was pre-house party. Its looking abit unhappy today though.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

Nice one Dan, make sure no one knocks into it


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Very nice!
> You're not first though, I remember seeing these for sale in bridgemere garden centre when I was last there.



I didn't buy this mate, I made it from wild materials.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice one Dan, make sure no one knocks into it



Ahh man, now im being confused with Dan? Just shows how little you guys see me these days


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad hahah its the colour of the nick that confused me hahaha yeah and you not about that often


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im allways here mate, I just observe more than I post. Just the way I am.


----------



## Garuf (18 May 2009)

Oh yeah I know you made it, I'm just saying I've seen them before. 
I always see the full sized japanese tea gardens and think they're more or less perfect for an iwagumi but I never get the chance to try them.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 May 2009)

This is/was one sexy piece of art! i'll be bashing one out soon  (copy cat i know)


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2009)

Very cool Graeme.


----------



## samc (18 May 2009)

thats cool   

i might try one   where did you get the moss from?


----------



## George Farmer (18 May 2009)

Awesome mate!

Sorry for knocking it over!


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Awesome mate!
> 
> Sorry for knocking it over!



Lol, did you did a quick rescape on it too.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 May 2009)

I managed to slot the stones more or less back into place, and remove the peanuts  lovely slab of moss


----------



## aaronnorth (18 May 2009)

nice plate 8) seriously though the plate does add a lot to it!


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 May 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> ....i'll be bashing one out soon....quote]
> 
> Dan, what you do in the privacy of your home stays there.
> 
> Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (18 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> nice plate 8) seriously though the plate does add a lot to it!


Same as bonsai.  The pot selection is essential.

Like choosing the right aquarium for your aquascaping style.


----------



## John Starkey (18 May 2009)

Hi all,my glass of red is in that moss it's suffering because it's drunk, :lol 
Regards john.


----------



## Antoni (19 May 2009)

Lovely I would defentely give something similar a go 
But maybe I will need to find somebody to give it a good kick first   

Great piace of art!


----------

